# Most hated passengers!?



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

*Most annoying passengers!?*

Whats your most annoying passengers to be in the car while your driving?

- Kids
- People who keep changing the radio
- Passenger seat drivers
- graffiti artists (the ones who draw on your windows)
- Dirty clothes
- People eating

I'm sure there is plenty more but i hate people who touch my windows and leaks marks on it.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Any passenger that puts their seat as far forward as possible blocking my side window!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

My old man!

31mph "Luke slow down"

Get in his car, 40mph happy as larry pfft! Lol


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

drunks are a pita


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Any passenger !


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> My old man!
> 
> 31mph "Luke slow down"
> 
> Get in his car, 40mph happy as larry pfft! Lol


Sounds just like my mum lmao


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Whats your most hated passengers to be in the car while your driving?
> 
> - Kids
> - People who keep changing the radio
> ...


Last thread you where whinging about the worst drivers and getting angry.

This week it is worst passengers.

Are you really sure cars and driving is your thing?

Sounds to me as if you have a bit of an issue rather than everyone around you.


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Aye folk that draw on my windows, annoys the bejesus oot me. :-/


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ones that sit in the back and try and tell me how to get to where I'm going. Then question why I'm going a certain way, and not the way they want to go.

People that eat in my car. Bottled water is fine, coffee at a push, anything else, tough, go hungry.

People that clonk the door sills as they get in and out the car.

People that scuff the interior with their size 9's.

People that put their greasy sticky paw prints all over the car.


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Last thread you where whinging about the worst drivers and getting angry.
> 
> This week it is worst passengers.
> 
> ...


Thought you would be here to complain again sounds like your still offended so if you don't like my posts then don't read them. Just trying to have a friendly conversation with others on the forums and see what their likes and dislikes are.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Thought you would be here to complain again sounds like your still offended so if you don't like my posts then don't read them. Just trying to have a friendly conversation with others on the forums and see what their likes and dislikes are.


I'm not offended. I just found your previous thread laughable.

I also like the irony of you suggesting I complain after your attempts.

Nice to see the edit in your first post though and attempt to change thread title.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't like those who are shouting when you are driving " what's out " " go slower " etc :lol:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't grip the sides of the seats when I hit boost...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

People with loose metal - belts on coats, handbags etc. don't seem to care they're scratching the paint while they get in.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SteveyG said:


> People with loose metal - belts on coats, handbags etc. don't seem to care they're scratching the paint while they get in.


Ahh, and that's another one. People who open the door, before I can get to it, and WACK, then open the door straight into the car parked next to it.

And door handles, when closing the door, don't use the rear quarter glass to close the door, that's what door handles are for.

I'd best stop now, I'm feeling a bit stressy....:lol:

I'm surprised that I do the job I do....:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Last thread you where whinging about the worst drivers and getting angry.
> 
> This week it is worst passengers.
> 
> ...


I have to admit when I saw this thread I thought "not another one" Must be something to do with the time of year. Only thing guaranteed is an arguement followed by offensive remarks, whatever anybody says, they always head in this direction. Tends to make some of the DW membership look smug and elitist.

Right, who's next......pedestrians?


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Back seat drivers & people that draw on the glass!!!! 

Cant stand it, I will actually tell them not to do it and if they do then i will stop the car and clean the glass.

Winds me up summat chronic


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I'm not offended. I just found your previous thread laughable.
> 
> I also like the irony of you suggesting I complain after your attempts.
> 
> Nice to see the edit in your first post though and attempt to change thread title.


I meant annoying, not hated so i changed it.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

The mother-in-law!
(Wish I had a James Bond-style ejector seat sometimes!)


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

people who draw on the windows: had a stupid pal of mine think it was hilarious to draw a bid c*ck and matching set of balls on my passenger window,not realising he was actually digging his nails into the window tints,leaving a big wanger the full size of my passenger window when the mist went away....

dont mind people eating but when they leave thier mess expecting me to clean it up for them,i go mental.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Eating proper food  does my head in. I'm ok with mints and worther type for a journey but food.
I once picked up my BF from Liverpool after his drunken night out. He had a slice of pizza in one hand and pizza box in the other. I told him to eat the slice and he could have the rest at home, he agreed and ate the slice, closed box and got in car. He was good until we got in the Mersey tunnel and he opened the pizza box and out came a slice. Nothing I could do but carry on drive (due to tunnel regs) and tell him off, but he was so drunk he couldn't remember next day, or this day for that matter. Car stunk, I got over it...,,


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

LukeWS said:


> My old man!
> 
> 31mph "Luke slow down"
> 
> Get in his car, 40mph happy as larry pfft! Lol


That's one of the many reasons I like my Alfa. Passengers can't see the gauges


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

a fat one....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got two kids so i'm used to grub and mess etc that's just the way it is.But the thing what irritates me is my mrs navigating.Does my head in


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

my mum, and my granny. "this car is to low. its to loud. its a death trap, slow down," etc and when trying to take off from a junction they block my view and try to tell me when to take off. 
I put an end to that one night, my mum wont ever go in my car now, did a bit of road marking when she was in passenger seat and now shes scared to sit in with me. WIN WIN situation


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

dalecyt said:


> people who draw on the windows: had a stupid pal of mine think it was hilarious to draw a bid c*ck and matching set of balls on my passenger window,not realising he was actually digging his nails into the window tints,leaving a big wanger the full size of my passenger window when the mist went away....


Sorry, but I did have a chortle at this... :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

furby-123 said:


> slow down," etc and when trying to take off from a junction they block my view and try to tell me when to take off.


:lol: my mum is exacly the same, if I'm in the Micra, or the e250. Fair play to her, she dosent moan as much as when she's in the e250. She just sits there like Lady Muck...:lol:

When I had my smartie, that was different, that use to get chucked round the twisties like anything, she hung on for dear life... :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

All passengers, there's nothing better than having the car to yourself, bit of music on or maybe just enjoying the engine note and no disturbances haha.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ones that refuse to get into the boot! :devil:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

^ lolz


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> All passengers, there's nothing better than having the car to yourself, bit of music on or maybe just enjoying the engine note and no disturbances haha.


Agreed.
Always feel like I should slow down when people are in the car which is annoying plus the little s****** when they open the glove box and see cleaning stuff lol

I do love the clean comments from people though!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rayner said:


> Agreed.
> Always feel like I should slow down when people are in the car which is annoying.


Not any future chauffeurs in this thread!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Not any future chauffeurs in this thread!


:lol: I'm actually suprised I do the job I do.

Thankfully, 98% of my peeps know what I'm like with the e250....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The most awful passenger of all time and I can't believe I've found a photo of him from the mid eighties, one seriously not nice person.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

my mum


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

S63 said:


> The most awful passenger of all time and I can't believe I've found a photo of him from the mid eighties, one seriously not nice person.


Huh....who the flick?

But, back on topic......


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> My old man!
> 
> 31mph "Luke slow down"
> 
> Get in his car, 40mph happy as larry pfft! Lol


This has me in stitches. My mums the same but wherever we go im her taxi and wont let her drive. She drives 30 everywhere anyway.

Hate people who just have no respect for other peoples things. I once had a mate who ate crisps in my old car and chucked the packet in the door. Told him its not his dads car and that was the last ever lift he got.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Back seat drivers. I finally have chance to get this off my chest, it has been bothering me for years. When I first passed my test, I gave one of the guys I worked with a lift back, and instead of saying '' thanks for the lift '' he asked if I had a block under the accelerator. He would look over my shoulder to check if I was making fast enough progress for him. Looking back I should have told him that if my driving isn't up to his super high standard he can go pleasure himself. I don't mind banter, but that really grated me and he constantly mocked my driving to my other colleagues, and if the was a nice car on the car park another would say '' ooh, too fast for you '' So does that mean it's too slow for you then? I could have said, '' at least my feet would reach the pedals you f$$$in' Napoleon complex waste of skin. '' Maybe I should man up, but ungrateful people who think the world should revolve around them, really boil my p££s. I don't claim to be a great driver, but I find it's the ones who claim to be God's gift to the roads are invariably the worst. Thank you mods for allowing me to vent, I find it hard to let stuff go, and I can be a sensitive soul at times.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

When I was a yoof, gave a drunk mate a lift home who thought replicating his ACAB tatoo on the window, would be funny just as a police car pulled along side at the lights, he never got a lift again.


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

People who shut the door using the window. Grrr


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

People who stick of pi55. Worked with a few who stunk and a nice trip to scotland it wasnt the most pleasurable experience. 

General inconsiderate people annoy me. One time I was giving a lift to a driver in a brand spanking new Transit (delivery miles on the clock) and on the way he pulls out a flaming sauage roll and makes a right fecking mess. He got a right rollocking and it took him long enough to pick out every flake of discarded pastry.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^lolz, that's why I always carry a plug in hoover in the boot.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Back seat drivers

people how eat or smoke in the car (bottles and sweets are fine but rolls/cans etc etc are a no no)

some drunk people

people that have no respect for you car (ie sitting up against it,pulling at things)

I think the worst though is when people are getting out of my car and they squash my recaros down at the side!!! Ugggghhhh I hate that!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Jdm boy said:


> ,pulling at things)


I had a similar group of peeps in the e250 last year. They were from "another German car manufacturers" and they must of pulled and prodded everything they could in the back.

Got some nice compliments on the car though....


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone with muddy shoes!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Passengers who despite being told to be careful drop bits of burger and lettuce down the side of my passenger seat that ' man or machine' cant seem to get too when visiting drive thru's !!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

explorer said:


> Anyone with muddy shoes!


My boss wipes his feet before he gets in the e250.....:lol:


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Passengers that put the heating on full? Does my head in anyway


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What about those people that slam your car door, I mean the hell is that about. 

Used to car share with a girl I worked with, she was about 5'2" and quite petite. Yet when it came to shutting the f*cking door she might as well have turned green and ripped her shorts, 'HULK SMASH'!!!! 

It's not like it had heavy doors as it was a Clio but she made damned sure they closed!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mainly people that get in with you. Why dont they get their own bloody car 
INCONSIDERATE is what i call them. So its raining.... Skin is waterproof isnt it


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

explorer said:


> Anyone with muddy shoes!


Or worse, those that tap their muddy shoes on the sills.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

For me:

1. Dirty feet on mats.
2. Whipping the seatbelt off so it smacks against the trim.
3. Filling the passenger door with their keys and rubbish. So everytime you accelerate, the keys slide up and down :banghead:
4. Rubbing the condensation off the window with their hand.
5. Slamming door shut, re opening it, then slamming it even harder... Just in case.

That's my top 5 anyway...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

aaronfife said:


> 5. Slamming door shut, re opening it, then slamming it even harder... Just in case.


Try driving an S-class, self closing doors...


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone...Don't like passengers.


----------

